# Don't Worry, I'm with Tech Support



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 8, 2007)

.


----------



## Carol (Nov 8, 2007)

I have that up on the wall in my office!!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a picture I see to often when I call for help.


----------



## tellner (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a larger version of the image?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2007)

HEY!!!

How did you get a picture of our Help Desk Lead????


----------

